# Ας φάνε παντεσπάνι = Let them eat cake



## nickel (Dec 14, 2008)

Το *παντεσπάνι* (*sponge cake* στα αγγλικά, *génoise*, δηλαδή γενοβέζα, στα γαλλικά), σαν λέξη, δεν ξέρω αν το πήραμε από τους Ενετούς (και το _pan de Spagna_, όπως ισχυρίζεται το ΛΚΝ) ή τους Τούρκους (και το _pandispanya_, όπως υποστηρίζει το ΛΝΕΓ μου), αλλά το βέβαιο είναι ότι το *pan di Spagna* είναι ιταλικό και λέγανε έτσι στη Νότια Ιταλία το «ισπανικό ψωμί», αυτό το γλυκόψωμο που τους έμαθαν οι Ισπανοί στα χρόνια (15ο-18ο αιώνα) που είχαν τη νότια Ιταλία υπό την κατοχή τους και, για την ακρίβεια, οι Σεφαρδίτες Εβραίοι που ήρθαν από την Ισπανία (_pan d'Espanya_ στη λαντίνο των Σεφαρδιτών).

Είναι γνωστή η φράση «*Ας φάνε παντεσπάνι*» και επίσης γνωστό είναι ότι από λάθος αποδίδεται στη Μαρία Αντουανέτα. Το γαλλικό πρωτότυπο είναι *Qu'ils mangent de la brioche* και στα αγγλικά έχει επικρατήσει η μετάφραση *Let them eat cake*. Υποτίθεται ότι το είπε η βασίλισσα όταν επαναστάτησε ο λαός που δεν είχε ψωμί να φάει, αλλά η σύνδεση ανήκει στους γνωστούς μύθους. Οι περισσότεροι αποδίδουν τη φράση στη Μαρία-Θηρεσία της Ισπανίας, που έγινε σύζυγος του Λουδοβίκου ΙΔ'. Πρέπει δηλαδή να ειπώθηκε έναν αιώνα νωρίτερα. Στο 6ο βιβλίο των _Εξομολογήσεών_ του (που γράφτηκε γύρω στο 1767, όταν η Μαρία Αντουανέτα ήταν δώδεκα χρονώ), ο Ζαν-Ζακ Ρουσό γράφει για τη δυσκολία που είχε να βγει και να αγοράσει ψωμί για να συνοδεύσει το κρασί που είχε κλέψει. Ούτε προφυλακτικά να ήθελε να ψωνίσει!

…l’occasion fit que je m’en accommodai de temps en temps de quelques bouteilles pour boire à mon aise en mon petit particulier. Malheureusement je n’ai jamais pu boire sans manger. Comment faire pour avoir du pain? Il m’était impossible d’en mettre en réserve. En faire acheter par les laquais, c’était me déceler, et presque insulter le maître de la maison. En acheter moi-même, je n’osai jamais. Un beau monsieur, l’épée au côté, aller chez un boulanger acheter un morceau de pain, cela se pouvait-il? Enfin je me rappelai le pis-aller d’une grande princesse à qui l’on disait que les paysans n’avaient pas de pain, et qui répondit : *«Qu’ils mangent de la brioche.»* J’achetai de la brioche. Encore, que de façons pour en venir là! Sorti seul à ce dessein, je parcourais quelquefois toute la ville, et passais devant trente pâtissiers avant d’entrer chez aucun. Il fallait qu’il n’y eût qu’une seule personne dans la boutique, et que sa physionomie m’attirât beaucoup, pour que j’osasse franchir le pas. Mais aussi quand j’avais une fois ma chère petite brioche, et que, bien enfermé dans ma chambre, j’allais trouver ma bouteille au fond d’une armoire, quelles bonnes petites buvettes je faisais là tout seul, en lisant quelques pages de roman! Car lire en mangeant fut toujours ma fantaisie, au défaut d’un tête-à-tête. C’est le supplément de la société qui me manque. Je dévore alternativement une page et un morceau: c’est comme si mon livre dînait avec moi.​
(Αγγλική μετάφραση του S. W. Orson από το Gutenberg)
I furnished myself from time to time with a few bottles to drink in my own apartment; but unluckily, I could never drink without eating; the difficulty lay therefore, in procuring bread. It was impossible to make a reserve of this article, and to have it brought by the footman was discovering [i.e. revealing] myself, and insulting the master of the house; I could not bear to purchase it myself; how could a fine gentleman, with a sword at his side, enter a baker's shop to buy a small loaf of bread? it was utterly impossible. At length I recollected the thoughtless saying of a great princess, who, on being informed that the country people had no bread, replied, *"Then let them eat pastry!"* Yet even this resource was attended with a difficulty. I sometimes went out alone for this very purpose, running over the whole city, and passing thirty pastry cook's shops, without daring to enter any one of them. In the first place, it was necessary there should be only one person in the shop, and that person's physiognomy must be so encouraging as to give me confidence to pass the threshold; but when once the dear little cake was procured, and I shut up in my chamber with that and a bottle of wine, taken cautiously from the bottom of a cupboard, how much did I enjoy drinking my wine, and reading a few pages of a novel; for when I have no company I always wish to read while eating; it seems a substitute for society, and I dispatch alternately a page and a morsel; 'tis indeed, as if my book dined with me.​



_Παραδοσιακό μπριός​_


----------

